# Another Oriskany documentary video



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

The commercials are kind of a pain, but the documentary itself is good. I believe this was made about one year after it was sunk.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/474813#i0,p0,d0


----------

